# what are the essentials for camping on the beach?



## dudetz (Jan 10, 2008)

*camping on the beach?*

what items do would you typically bring for camping on the beach? Anything other than the usual items?


----------



## ctfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

*Some things I would take*

Well, I havent ever camped at the beach, but I have been plenty of times. If I were going camping at the beach, here are some things I know I would bring along with me.
- Fishing poles 
-Tackle box 
- Beach towels 
- Sand toys (if you have kids)
- A mesh bag is great to keep toys in. You can just dunk it in the lake or ocean when your done to rinse off the sand before packing it up.
- Life Jackets
- Beach Chairs​


----------



## popuptrailercamper (Jan 11, 2008)

*what about the tide*

My husband and I always wanted to go beach camping but never did. I guess the thing was the parks where we went, it wasn't allowed. And now that we have kids, I wouldn't take the chance so close to water.

But I was wondering about the tide. There are lots of places where the tide comes and goes. What happens to the tent? Does everything outside get all wet in the night.


----------



## campfire (Dec 31, 2007)

I never enjoyed camping on beach . Next summer we are trying to enjoy camping on the beach . The assesories that you mentioned in thread will really be helpful for us . Thanks for informative post .


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I have never done beach camping either. The list in the post before mine looks good. I have taken the girls to our beach here. But it was for swimming, not camping. I would wonder about the tide. They can usually last for a few hours. I bring plenty of drinks and towels.


----------



## mariahdawn (Feb 4, 2008)

*beach camping*

We are in California and beach camp a lot, The things I bring are extra towels
and some sort of shade cover, tarp or EZup. Usually the tide is NOT a problem
except for Pismo beach (if you happen to be going there) ALSO SUNSCREEN!


----------



## kiteri (Jan 12, 2008)

Having a good set of sand tent stakes can help to anchor your tent in the sand, and you want as good an anchor as possible in the breeze. Normal tent stakes will pull right out.

Sometimes a good windbreak can help if you are camping somewhere exceptionally windy.

Just don't forget your kites!


----------



## glfortner (Nov 16, 2007)

I have tent camped on the beach, but unfortunately the weather turned yucky the first night we were there. We packed up and left. I do know a very important thing would be to have a mat outside the tent and a plastic bin to put your shoes in before you enter the tent-it helps reduce the amount of sand you get in your tent.


----------



## grace (Nov 16, 2007)

I have never camped on the beach before. It's something I would love to try. The suggestions for a mat sound like just the thing to collect sand. It keep the extra sand outside the tent, not inside. Weather and wind both play a part for beach camping.


----------

